# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Any feedback about Garageworld or Ranbuild sheds?

## mt mellum

Hi all, 
Down to two quotes for the new shed. Garageworld and Ranbuild.  
6m x 6m plus a 6m x 6m carport on the front end. Will be doing both the slab and the erection myself. (it's a great excuse to get a few extra tools in the collection). 
Has anybody dealt with either and/or what are your thoughts on them? 
Ranbuild seems to have a great manual for the job and Garageworld seem to have the ability to do the 6m carport in one span. Prices are damn close. Ranbuild wants to do the carport side in 3m bays which is a bit of a detractor. Both have good engineering with inslab footings, good portals and bracing and both made out of bluescope steel products.  
any thoughts/comments/alternatives greatly appreciated.  
thanks

----------


## NCArcher

I did the slab and erected a 8m x 5m Ranbuild myself. I found the manual to be complete and easy to understand. Ranbuild were good to deal with too. Their prices were the best at the time.
Good luck with the shed. Have fun putting it up.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Brown Dog

g 'day mt mellum 
My shed (9m x 6.9m x 2.4m with 3m awning) is a Garage world shed and Im very happy with the quality of the shed. I went with garage world shed because they were fairly local and seemed quite organised with getting me quotes for exactly what I wanted. Plus I was impressed you could swing a V8 block from the middle of the span  :Rolleyes:  
Having said that though....I had them organise somebody to put it up and organised the slab my self. I actually got the concretor that subbies to them for a cash deal, which saved me paying the bit extra they put on top if they organise the whole thing. Both these guys had horror stories (such as unpaid invoices etc) about dealing with this particular franchise of garage world. The concretor was actually taking them to court and mentioned that the he contacted garage world head office to complain.....but as the one in Sydney is only a franchise they couldnt do anything about it.... apparently head office had recieved a truck load of other complaints 
I also experienced some headaches and frustration with this mob. Although they appeared to be very effecient with quotes (apart from the dodgy salesman). Once my deposit was paid every thing ground to a halt.  
When I asked for a layout drawing for the column brackets so the concretor could set up his form work...they stuffed around getting it to me, which ment I had to wait another 4 weeks for the concrete guy to have a day open for me  :Mad: . When it did arrive it was only a hand drawn sketch that would have taken 10 minutes to do. 
Then it took 6 months to actually get the kit delivered  :Mad:  When it did finally arrive they delivered it at night...so as the truck was leaving he took out the mains (because it was to dark to see the overhead line) to the house and left us with no power for the night  :Mad: .....I dont really hold garage world resposible for that, but i do think it indicates how fricken unorganised they were....I mean I was only half an hour drive from their yard. 
Then.....the kit has arrived but its not complete....no doors or windows. And there was a delay on getting my sliding door...so the contractor had to leave my shed and couldnt return for another 4 weeks  :Mad:  
So all up.... although Im happy with the actual quality of the shed. I couldnt say the same about dealing with one of their franchises.  
BTW a couple of months after my shed was finished...the sydney franchise seemed to dissapear....the yard where their office and display sheds were seems to now be a storage yard for plant equipment  :Rolleyes:  
cheers
BD :2thumbsup:

----------


## glock40sw

G'day. I did my Ranbuild shed 7x15x3.0.
easy. the best manual I've ever seen for a shed.

----------


## Andy Mac

No direct experience, only that I chose not to build a Ranbuild shed when I was shopping for a shed, simply because of the portal frame. I chose a Titan (twice) simply because of the truss roof frame they have, and used that area for storage in both sheds, for various things up out of the way, mostly long stock. Obviously you have considered that, and its not a issue! 
BTW I thought the Titan instructions were very ordinary, and their salesman here almost managed to lose the sale! 
Cheers

----------


## China

If it is the same Garageworld that used to be in SA, make an apointment to meet him and let me know, I'll catch a flight up, I have some unfinished business!

----------


## mt mellum

Hi all and thanks for your feedback so far, 
The ranbuild manual is the best by far, they have a slab construction manaul and a shed manual. Both are very detailed and leave little room for error. 
The garageworld manual is not as detailed but I've been sent a PDF of the slab plan (example one) and I can follow it.  
Did up a little table last night of the pros and cons (well actually minister of finance did) 
The garageworld came out on top. bolted portals (ranbuild's entry level is screwed and braced) and I can have a 6m span carport with no posts at 3 m (ranbuild design I can't)  
Price wise Garageworld is $200 cheaper with more inclusions.
Here's the list 
CB walls, gutters and barge
Zinc roof
PA door
Roof whirlybird,
Aircell insulation 
The local Garageworld rep is Glenn Schulz. Any previous dealings? 
what I found dear was both company's slab quotes. $4450 and $4900.
I need around 9 cm3 and at $200 a cube that only comes to $1800. I know I can get concrete cheaper than that but have allowed for reo and mesh chairs. that's $2650 for the concreter and the shed co's cut. not bad for around 8 hrs work. hrly rate of $300 and giving them $250 for equipment rent.  
thanks again

----------


## Waldo

Only feedback I have on Ranbuild, is that when I worked on the advertising account for them we'd say the CEO, Ronny Ranbuild, in a deep gruff voice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## hjsimpson01

They do have good plans and a great shed. But please, build it yourself. My shed has been in the pipeworks for too long and they are doing nothing about it. 
I ordered my Garage 6.75x6.75 in April 2006 as a complete service, they supply, pour slab & construct. As I type this reply I still cannot get my car into the Garage. Not only that but I had to take time off work to organise extra plans which were meant to be included as I was quoted for the component. I also had to organise my own plumber for the storm water and my electrician. So I would say that their "complete service" isn't worth a pinch of (you know what). 
The roller door (Gliderol) has not been installed correctly and so under electric operation does not open or close properly. 
The apron slab between the driveway and the Garage slab is still non-existent and they give me dates that they do not honor. When they do not honor they do not call me either, nothing happens... I would avoid Ranbuild with regard to service. If I knew the next step to take I would be taking it.. Legal? 
I have to say though. The contractor that constructed the Garage did say that the product was the best out of all the kits he constructs. Just a pitty it is let down by the crap service. I mean who here has heard of a two year wait on a garage?

----------


## journeyman Mick

Is there a building regulatory authority in Tassie? It sounds like you need to contact either them, your consumer affairs people, your local muckraking current affairs people or your solicitor or possibly all of the above. 
Mick

----------


## scottmac99

... here is a copy of a query I posted on the garageworld web site for the attention of their Ballarat franchise this morning ...  _"It's now April 28th. We paid for our shed on Jan 5th or 6th and it was (partially) delivered (to the wrong place) on Jan 8th. We finally (ie. as of last week, nearly 4 months later) have a bare frame sitting on a slab, but no cladding etc installed, and a door that still seems to be missing from the materials supplied._
>> _I am sorry to sound so negative, but I think you need to revisit the claim on your website, viz "Experience and Professionalism - With more than 30 years of experience behind us, we get the job done right, on time, to budget with no hassles."_
<O :Tongue: ></O :Tongue: > _We have made many follow-up phone calls etc, and I don't want to blame anyone, because I know you are all busy, but I feel you need to set customers' expectations at the outset - eg. if you _know_ that there will be a 4 month delay from the time of payment, then you need to say so. In other words, if we knew what to expect, then we wouldn't be so disappointed. I feel we have been very patient, but all we seem to have had to date is a series of broken promises._
<O :Tongue: ></O :Tongue: > _One of the reasons we decided to have this shed built was to collect extra water/rainfall. As you know, rain has now started falling and we dont want to miss out on any._
<O :Tongue: ></O :Tongue: > _Also, we have equipment waiting to be stored in the shed._
<O :Tongue: ></O :Tongue: > _Can you also let me know at what stage we receive detailed plans/instructions for the shed construction and a copy of the building permit etc that we paid for?"_   Needless to say, I've had the usual lack of response - they all seem to be nice guys and easy to deal with, but if I treated my customers this way, I wouldn't have any.    Scott

----------


## patty

I know relatives who went through Garage World  now this Garage more farmhouse style  is huge  set on an acreage its dimensions would  be 15  x 15 mtrs 4 cars wide and about 4-5 deep with a huge mezanine floor on top, I rekon its a dreamand love it!! 
 but the experience with Garage world the rellys had was anything but a dream and they were absolutley terrible all their subbies were bad mouthing them about payments and so on! they were called back to fix the slab which was just an abortion of a job they came back and put on a levelling compound over the top which turned out just as bad they promised to fix it but never did.... 
And after nearly 5 years  you know what they still have not paid the last installment payment on completion as they have never signed off on it quite alot of bucks from what I understand and garage world have never chased them either!!!

----------


## dazzler

Arent both franchised onsellers which means the service from one is probably different to the other  :Confused:

----------


## mt mellum

Yea from what I understand its franchise based at the selling end. The designs are owned by the Head offices. I'd expect the head office though to be all over managing its franchisers. even though the economy is go gang busters, nobody can afford to p*ss any customer off.  
An interesting thing I found out once I placed the order with Garagewrold is that they supply the roller door and footings bracket from their sales point and the remainder of the kit comes from the factory. No real hassle but could be if you were expecting all the gear to arrive in one go. The rep was great and told me all about it so it was no surprize.  
I'll start a shed build thread once we get going.  
cheers

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> Hi all  
> The garageworld came out on top. bolted portals (ranbuild's entry level is screwed and braced) and I can have a 6m span carport with no posts at 3 m (ranbuild design I can't)  
> thanks again

  Tell 'em to try harder.
It's YOUR Money!!  
I BET they want FULL Payment BEFORE delivery.

----------


## Frank.west5200

> Hi all, 
> Down to two quotes for the new shed. Garageworld and Ranbuild.  
> 6m x 6m plus a 6m x 6m carport on the front end. Will be doing both the slab and the erection myself. (it's a great excuse to get a few extra tools in the collection). 
> Has anybody dealt with either and/or what are your thoughts on them? 
> Ranbuild seems to have a great manual for the job and Garageworld seem to have the ability to do the 6m carport in one span. Prices are damn close. Ranbuild wants to do the carport side in 3m bays which is a bit of a detractor. Both have good engineering with inslab footings, good portals and bracing and both made out of bluescope steel products.  
> any thoughts/comments/alternatives greatly appreciated.  
> thanks

  This thread seams long in the tooth, though the issues are timeless. I've just received delivery of my 7m x 7m Garage World shed in Oberon NSW after less than a week after it was paid for, delivery was from Orange NSW. The shed was assembled and sent to Orange after the ten percent deposit was paid, I had only just enough time for a subbie to lay the slab with the brackets therein. My local dealer was in Bathurst which was an extension of the Lucknow franchise, as a new operator in Bathurst I had them checked through NSW Dept of Fair Trading and apart from a handfull of complaints they had not notices of serious issue. All in all I think the locals have excelled, I expect to have it up in short time with back up from the Bathurst branch. A lot must have happened in the shed building game since this thread started, my suggestion to any and all is buy local.
regards Frank

----------

